# Burgers



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Came out awesome! They disappeared quickly. Next time I'll have to double it.

Stuffed them with bacon, jalapeños and cream cheese.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Oven cooked are grill cooked? :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

On the Egg. About 300*


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you share your receipt with the rest of us?

Did you dice up them jalapeños from fresh one are from a jar and mix with the cream cheese and then stuff the burger and wrap with the bacon?

Stuffed them with bacon, jalapeños and cream cheese. 

Thanks in ADVANCE:thumbsup:
bib


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll post it up this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fried up about 1 lb. of bacon and chopped it up. Mixed it with 1 package of light cream cheese and the diced jalapenos in a jar. Molded the ground beef and wrapped each burger with 2 pieces of bacon. Almost used another pound for this. I cut the leftover bacon and laid it on top. Stuffed the cream cheese mixture in there, sprinkled some Cowboy rub and tossed them on the Egg for about an hour.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Fried up about 1 lb. of bacon and chopped it up. Mixed it with 1 package of light cream cheese and the diced jalapenos in a jar. Molded the ground beef and wrapped each burger with 2 pieces of bacon. Almost used another pound for this. I cut the leftover bacon and laid it on top. Stuffed the cream cheese mixture in there, sprinkled some Cowboy rub and tossed them on the Egg for about an hour.


Thanks, that was the information I needed, will give it a go this week :thumbsup:, just one more question, what do you think each burger deluxe patty total weight was completed with the filling, under a pound are over a pound?? THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks mightie fine!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

now that's a BURGER!


----------

